

The myth of launch PR - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/09/the-myth-of-lau.html

======
shafqat
OK, I completely disagree with this. Sure, private alpha or private testing is
necessary, but there is a time for a launch PR. We just had a fairly big
launch when we went public, and we spent a lot of time and effort (not money)
on it. I wouldn't have done it any other way - we now have thousands of
visitors a day, and it's a steady stream. Without the big push, I'm not sure
where we'd be today. I dont think you can depend on the 'build it and they
will come' attitude. I prefer the "relentlessly focus on acquiring users"
approach.

Still have to share the inside details on our launch. Will do so ASAP and
hopefully other's can benefit or user some of our tips. we owe a lot to this
community!

~~~
DenisM
You see this rock? It keeps lions away...

------
partoa
I think the way to go for a most startups, save the likes of Amazon and Ebay,
is a small quiet and private launch during which their product can be refined
and tested.

It's easier to handle feedback from small number of, mostly, tech savvy users
than from tens of thousands of, mostly, non-tech savvy users. And the feedback
would be of greater quality.

Launch PR can always be done afterward, say when the site moved from private
Beta, when the product is worth hyping up, by then the tech savvy won't give
too much criticism.

------
swombat
Launch PR can also hurt as well as help... consider Cuil... Great splash, but
who cares about them now?

~~~
dmix
Cuils had a very well orchestrated launch that most start-ups could never get.
They received tons of quality press through out the world, not just on tech-
sites. They had over 2 million visitors in the first month... 2 million.

The media ate up the Google-killer angle but the product couldn't back up the
marketing. If they didn't over sell the product then everyone would look back
at how great they launched, but instead if backfired.

~~~
josefresco
Agreed, I would have loved to have had Cuil's PR for my startup (even if it
crashed and burned under the stress).

